# Solved: How do I become a TRUSTED INSTALLER?



## zammer (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm the administrator and only user. I found TRUSTEDINSTALLER, tried EDIT to give it all powers, but it won't edit. (Windows 7)


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Is TRUSTEDINSTALLER the name of an account? Is this your personal computer? Did you buy it new? Does anyone else use it?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What do you mean you "found TRUSTEDINSTALLER"? As the owner of system files?

If you mean by the thread title that you want to become a Windows 7 (or Vista) "TRUSTED INSTALLER" it will take quite a bit of magic, which is beyond the abilities of a technical forum. 

What is your actual issue?


----------



## zammer (Jul 22, 2006)

TerryNet-You may not be aware that 7 has a built-in TrustedInstaller feature. It is accessible and modifiable, but I can't get edit to work. When I attempted to delete Defenders, for ex, it said "You Need The Permission Of TrustedInstaller." It says the same thing when one attempts to delete IE from Program Files. I doubt 7 intends for TrustedInstaller to be MS-certified or require magic.
DoubleHelix--I know about TrustedInstaller only what I wrote above. It's a new PC, that came with 7 installed. Yes, I'm the only user, and the Administrator.


----------



## zammer (Jul 22, 2006)

terryney-Does this help? When I type trustedinstaller in search, I get a number of responses, including: amd64_Microsoft_Windows_trustedinstaller_ 31; trustedinstaller.exe.mui; trustedinstaller.exe..


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Here is how to find it.....
http://helpdeskgeek.com/windows-7/windows-7-how-to-delete-files-protected-by-trustedinstaller/


----------



## zammer (Jul 22, 2006)

Terrynet-Also, I should have noted that the reason I tried to uninstall IE is that right-clicking a photo with it doesn't open a menu (i.e. Save As, etc). There's no problem with Chrome, but MSNmail uses MSN Explorer, which I understand uses IE, and many of the photos are linked through emails or in emails. I was going to un- and re-install IE, when the TrustedInstaller appeared. (I apologize for "You may not be aware." I'm certain you are.)


----------



## zammer (Jul 22, 2006)

Thank you--Rich. I more or less did that, but when I got to the "EDIT" part, it would accept any changes. I'll try again, perhaps I missed a step.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't see how taking ownership of a folder resolves issues with adding and removing programs. 

Since IE is part of Windows 7, you can't uninstall it, so what exactly are you trying to do? If you're getting a message about TrustedInstaller every time you try to do something, there's a larger problem with your system. I've been using Windows 7 since it came out, and I've never encountered those messages regardless of the changes I've made to the system.


----------



## zammer (Jul 22, 2006)

All--RichM's link describes the problem and the fix. It apparently is common. Thanks for responding. No need for more.


----------



## zammer (Jul 22, 2006)

Not every time I try to do something, only delete Defenders (no longer a problem) and uninstall IE,


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What did you take ownership of, and how did you uninstall IE?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Once you had identified what you really wanted to do I would have given the same link as Rich did, but with the advice to not use it unless you were really sure you wanted to. For things like IE it's better to just ignore them or disable them with the standard mechanisms (Control Panel - Programs and Features - Turn Windows features on or off. If fact, it's never a good idea to delete something from Program Files unless you've already uininstalled the application and found that files had been left behind.


----------



## zammer (Jul 22, 2006)

IE, and not yet. RichM's solution worked perfectly. I have to close this post. Thanks again for your interest.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I suspect we'll hear more from zammer in the future when other problems crop up.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Security measures are usually there for a reason


----------



## zammer (Jul 22, 2006)

Of course you would have.


----------

